# Our cat adopted another family



## DragonFish159 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just had to share this because I thought it hilarious. Our cat Sally has always been an out doors cat, we let her in whenever she wants but she likes being outside most of the time. She's about 8 years old so when she stopped coming home we just assumed she must've died, sad but I mean it happens. 

She'd been gone several weeks when she just showed up at our door one night wanting in, so we were all excited she was alive and she loved on us a little and hung out for a few minutes before she was already wanting back out. She looked well fed and healthy so we assumed someone in the neighborhood was feeding her. 

Today, its been a few weeks since that last time we saw her, me and my mom we're walking around the neighborhood. Our neighborhood is basically one road going in a big circle with a few small roads throughout and the house we stopped at is on the other side of the circle from our house (we can see each other from our back yards). So about half way around the circle we saw Sally lounging in someone's driveway like she owned the place.

We we're calling out to her like "Sally honey what are you doing?! Come here Kitty!" And I went up to her and was petting her and stuff. She doesn't like to be carried so we were calling her to follow us home since we hadn't seen her in so long and as she was following us down the road we heard some man call out, "Baby where you going? Get back up here!"

So we're thinking what the crap that's OUR cat! So we walked back up there and we asked that man if she'd been staying there and told him she was our cat and everything. We talked to him for a while and long story short she'd just decided one day she wanted to live there and that man and his wife had been putting food out for her everyday. They we're even getting ready to take her to a vet lol. 

But, he'd said they didn't mind having her around and she seemed to like him so we're not going to keep her from heading over there if she wants to, I guess we'll just be seeing her whenever she decides to grace us with her presence or she needs to go to the vet lol. She followed us home today and is laying in the yard as I type(she wouldn't even come in the house).

I just wanted to post this because I thought it was so funny. She was born in our house and has always been loved and taken care of so I don't know why she decided out of the blue to go live with someone else, I guess we're like her side family now or something lol.


----------



## Blueroses99 (Jul 14, 2015)

She is getting twice the loving! That's all.


----------

